
A Mayfly invasion in Ohio was picked up by weather radars and it's pretty gross - ohiovr
https://www.cincinnati.com/story/news/2019/06/28/mayflies-ohio-2019-bugs-swarm-car-invasion-picked-up-radar/1592915001/
======
ohiovr
I remember these creatures in the 80s, they would darken the sky, get in your
mouth if you had it open. Some comments indicate this was a surprise but I
think the mystery is where they have been in the last few years..

Now I've not been at the lake in many years but it seems insects of all types
have decreased in numbers hugely. As soon as they adapt to what was hurting
them they will come back in great numbers.

